# Incoming ISFJ Male...



## Hopeful N Happy (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello everyone. My name is Kevin and im the newest male ISFJ to join here I guess. I originally found Myers-Briggs interesting a few years ago, and find it to be startlingly accurate. A few days ago, I was looking up some info on my personality and wound up here. 

I think I read every post made in the ISFJ Department haha. I think that goes with the tendency I have and other ISFJs sometimes have to "people watch" before we get involved lol. 

I found many of your posts very interesting especially the ones that talk about ISFJ males are somewhat of a scarcity. I found that funny because according to the Wikipedia Myers-Briggs page, ISFJ's represent about 13.8% of the population in the United States. I will admit there probably are much more females than male ISFJs, but if you give us 4% of that, we still outnumber the percentage of ALL the INFJs, INTJs, INTPs, ENTPS, ENFJs, and ENTJs respectively haha. Yet, I don't know any other ISFJs personally male or female, so maybe those percentages aren't so accurate. 

Some background info on me. I am 19 currently employed part-time and at college in the United States. I'm a big sports fan and enjoy playing basketball with friends. I also enjoy fantasy books, especially the Inheritance Series by Christopher Paolini which I highly recommend! My other interests include psychology, a bit of philosophy every now and then, im a huge dog-lover, and people obviously.

I look forward to talking to you all in the forum, and if you want to ask me any questions about me or my type, don't hesitate to ask, i enjoy the discussion. :happy:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Hopeful N Happy and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Hopeful N Happy. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - I'm not sure how accurate the percentages are, but I hope that doesn't deter you.


----------



## Misspicy (Feb 13, 2010)

WELCOME! We need more ISFJs here!!!



Don't let my shouting scare you:crazy:



No really, welcome. Just started myself.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

It's good to see a SJ coming to the forum. I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe! :happy:


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Frankly, I love you sir. Welcome aboard


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hopeful N Happy said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Kevin and im the newest male ISFJ to join here I guess. I originally found Myers-Briggs interesting a few years ago, and find it to be startlingly accurate. A few days ago, I was looking up some info on my personality and wound up here.
> 
> I think I read every post made in the ISFJ Department haha. I think that goes with the tendency I have and other ISFJs sometimes have to "people watch" before we get involved lol.
> 
> ...



Greetings Kevin! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum and creating this wonderful intro. We hope you have a great time with us. ISFJ's will always have a home here at PerC.roud:


----------

